# Generac DR Pro 24 Series Snow Blower, 2-Stage, 24-In. only $799!



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

My local multi generation family owned hardware store store (affiliated with True Value) carries this brand. I had never heard of them and I don't know much about them. Not sure of the engine manufacturer or the overall quality, but this seems like a great price for a blower with all these features. Electric start. E-Z turn, heated grips, steel construction chute and more. Anyone have any input on these snowblowers? DR Pro 24 Series Snow Blower, 2-Stage, 24-In.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do a search for more information, this was discussed this past year.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The general consensus here is that you should look elsewhere. There are several other brands at that price point that have better tech and parts support.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you may want to read this thread from just last month Generac Snow Blowers


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The DR brand and Generac have been around for awhile. I have a Generac generator now for like 10 years now, and runs great, starts easily every time. Because of supporting the local business, and the quality of build as I see on the machines of today, I would say you are getting a good quality machine for your money ... most all machines now a days are having over seas engines and other parts. I put the 212cc engine on one of my older engines, and I feel it is more like an 8HP , runs great. 

Any machine you purchase, it is how you operate and maintain it, as well as how you store it, that is going to dictate its years of use.

A machine of that caliber is fine in my opinion for a home owner. If one lives say off the Great Lakes or in upstate Maine, with a large driveway, well you may want something larger.

I personally have never paid for a snow blower, and the newest blower in my current fleet is a 10HP Yard Machine, probably 20+ years old. I am a fan of the older ones, just my preference. I do however have the knowledge, tools and space to work on these units, so my input on purchasing a new unit is only to be taken with a grain of salt ....


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

In the summer of 2020, I heard Husqvarna had sold some of their lines and plants to DR (who is owned by Generac)
I have looked at these machines on line, and they seem similar to the Briggs/Husqvarna lines, however on further investigation, parts appears to be an issue..listed as 24 months out for some.
Lets be honest, snow blowers are assembled in the USA, but many of the parts are sourced "off shore", and anyone entering the market this year or last, and building inventory from minimum (what they bought) to a support level, plus getting the logistics in place most likely will have problems, due to Covid.
Belts, carbs, carb kits and gaskets seem to all be an issue this year, and I anticipate 2021 will also be a problematic year, as so many businesses are running under new Covid rules, and vaccines will take a year or more to roll out.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

From what I understand, 100% Chinese made. This can't be helped in terms of the engine, so you'll have to decide for yourself if you want to support that or a domestic manufacturer/assembler.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Read through the 5 pages of this thread before you decide.

Generac Snow Blowers 

Also remember that Generac generators are made by Generac but the snow blowers come from DR, a company that Generac purchased. So there may or may not be any correlation regarding quality or customer service. For example, GM bought Daewoo but there was a vast difference between the two. People didn't assume a Daewoo was on par with a Chevy Cobalt.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

the op is in the area of NY that just had that 41 inch snow fall ,


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have the DR Pro 28 and I'm very happy with it. It uses the Loncin engine(same as Toro), General transmission EZ turn differential( same as Ariens and Toro), has an industry leading 15" impeller with dual belt drive, cast iron gearbox, heated grips, both poly and heavy steel skid shoes, and led headlight at under $1,000. I believe the main difference between the 28 and 24 is the 24 has a single belt impeller drive and a smaller Loncin engine.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I was looking at the DR Pro to get as a backup for my Husqvarna 10530SBE.

I may just get a Toro or Ariens. There are things I like and don't like about both of them. Same goes for my Husqvarna. 

Would be cool if someone could take the best features from Honda / Toro / Ariens / Husqvarna / Simplicity and build a beast. Of course some of the franken machines I've seen on here are close.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I just sold my 20+ year old Generac generator... Over on the Power Equipment Generator forum they are often disparaged as "Generjunk" and similar disparaging appellations.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Word was out that Generac homeowner products were taken over by Briggs a while ago.
The Generac industrial division and some larger home generating systems were better on support, stay away from the homeowner line of products. Especially anything you would find at the big box stores, because you will be out in the cold when it comes to part supplies.
You won't be able to get the parts for them if needed, they had so many different part and engine suppliers, they didn't even know who or where to get any parts for them because they don't even know who made them or where to look for them to get the parts themselves.
They were getting their engines from the cheapest suppliers they could find overseas in Asia with no "Back-up" parts availability or support for any of them.
I've dealt with Generac on numerous occasions for homeowner units and they could not offer any support at all when it came to replacement parts or technical help.
They realized they had numerous quality issues with their products and the best they could do was offer the customer their money back because they could not help them or offer any support for their homeowner line products.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

my 2008 16kw home standby from generac just keeps purring away, not one issue ever getting parts when i needed them the 3 times it needed to be repaired .
In 500 hours of run time a oil pressure switch wore out , the LCD read out on the controller went blank the built in battery charger burned out ,other wise simple maintenance


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I've known DR for its field and brush mowers . . . 

It sounds like Generac has done a number on their customer service though. One bad experience does not make for a poor product . . . but it sounds like, according to the reviews on Google, that they have poor quality control in terms of putting all the right parts & hardware in the box. 

I'd buy one, if it was a good deal, and readily available. $800 for their 24" model is OK, but not a steal. I did notice that the 24" model has a 212cc engine. I am wondering if that is the same guts as the venerable Predator 212cc  😀🤗


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

tpenfield said:


> I've known DR for its field and brush mowers . . .
> 
> It sounds like Generac has done a number on their customer service though. One bad experience does not make for a poor product . . . but it sounds like, according to the reviews on Google, that they have poor quality control in terms of putting all the right parts & hardware in the box.
> 
> I'd buy one, if it was a good deal, and readily available. $800 for their 24" model is OK, but not a steal. I did notice that the 24" model has a 212cc engine. I am wondering if that is the same guts as the venerable Predator 212cc  😀🤗


DR/ Generac are using relabeled Loncin engines, same as Toro.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

TooTall999 said:


> DR/ Generac are using relabeled Loncin engines, same as Toro.


Internally those engines destined for DR or Toro could be spec'd differently or have differing levels of QC.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

biggest problems with loncin all have to do with getting shop manuals and parts, engine repair i had BUY a copy for my 9-10 hp right from toro, OUCH! if you need parts your stuck from the OEM and will wait


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Internally those engines destined for DR or Toro could be spec'd differently or have differing levels of QC.


Highly doubtful. As a matter of fact the Loncin stickers were still in the crate from where they were peeled off to put the DR stickers on. What next you going to say the differential is spec'd differently too?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i will say this! this thread will get closed if it gets any more heated


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with Too Tall, I highly doubt that Loncin is going to retool to make the same engine different, or use a different quality control for one engine coming off the assembly line and not the same engine ...


----------

